# help im lactating



## Jessejess (Mar 23, 2006)

I just finished a 3 week cycle of superdrol im very satisfied with my gains on the last night of my cycle my nipples were extremely hard (2 days ago) so I started checking them out and than thats when i noticed im lactating I started nolva immediatly this is my first time experiancing gyno so I have a few concerns. Is it to late? Shouldn't I of seen other signs first or is lactating normal for first warning signs? Any response would be greatly appreciated I keep looking at my nipples every 5 seconds scared


----------



## GFR (Mar 23, 2006)

Jessejess said:
			
		

> I just finished a 3 week cycle of superdrol im very satisfied with my gains on the last night of my cycle my nipples were extremely hard (2 days ago) so I started checking them out and than thats when i noticed im lactating I started nolva immediatly this is my first time experiancing gyno so I have a few concerns. Is it to late? Shouldn't I of seen other signs first or is lactating normal for first warning signs? Any response would be greatly appreciated I keep looking at my nipples every 5 seconds scared



If I was lactating I would not be here asking these fools what to do....I would be at the Doctors!!!


----------



## kraziplaya (Mar 23, 2006)

this is why you should research before messing with your bodies natural hormones..

i would suggest cabaser.. 
im not positive.. but i believe lactating comes from high levels of prolactin..
cabaser reducwes prolactin levels


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 23, 2006)

how big are the lumps under your nips?


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 23, 2006)

Cabergoline (aka dostinex) asap: http://www.ag-guys.com/store/product.php?productid=16153&cat=248

You are in a tough position. You are lactating due to increased prolactin. If possible, see a doctor asap. And don't squeeze your nips. That stimulates the letdown of the milk. I'd use aromasin and cabergoline in the meantime.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2006)

Dostinex or Bromocriptine! Yes this means extremly high levels of prolactin.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Mar 23, 2006)

Jessejess said:
			
		

> I just finished a 3 week cycle of superdrol im very satisfied with my gains on the last night of my cycle my nipples were extremely hard (2 days ago) so I started checking them out and than thats when i noticed im lactating I started nolva immediatly this is my first time experiancing gyno so I have a few concerns. Is it to late? Shouldn't I of seen other signs first or is lactating normal for first warning signs? Any response would be greatly appreciated I keep looking at my nipples every 5 seconds scared




If you are a chic Ill suck them titties dry of milk.. if you are a guy PM ForemanRules


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 23, 2006)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> If you are a chic Ill suck them titties dry of milk.. if you are a guy PM ForemanRules




Instant classic.


----------



## Jessejess (Mar 23, 2006)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> how big are the lumps under your nips?


I feel no lumps I thought maybe I should feel some from everything i read is that normal? Liquid stoped coming out of my nipples and I stoped squeezing them but they are a lil puffy and sensitive thanks Pirate I would of kept squeezing them like a dumbass Im going to the doctor monday


----------



## Tough Old Man (Mar 23, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Dostinex or Bromocriptine! Yes this means extremly high levels of prolactin.


you don't need a doctor. just buy what Jodi subscribed and this will delete the problem. No biggy as a lot of us have gone through it. For Bromocriptine take it at 1.50 mgs a day and you'll be fine.


----------



## GFR (Mar 23, 2006)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> If you are a chic Ill suck them titties dry of milk.. if you are a guy PM ForemanRules


True stiory, I love male tit milk


----------



## Tough Old Man (Mar 23, 2006)

*you guys*

you guys need to stop scaring everyone. If you have no idea what the fuck your talking about let it be. 

You do gear without a doc and 99% of any problems that arise from gear can be handle by buying a product you can purchase strasght from the internet. 

Lactating is no big fucking thing. It's easly solved and you need to stop your shit.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 23, 2006)

What color is what is coming out? Lactating is hardly a "first warning sign."


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 23, 2006)

can a guy lactate?


----------



## Jessejess (Mar 24, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> What color is what is coming out? Lactating is hardly a "first warning sign."


It was clear and that was two nights ago and Im guessing i squeezed it all out already because nothing else has come out yet and it was a very little amount but still more than anything that has ever came out of my nipple


----------



## Mudge (Mar 24, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> can a guy lactate?



Males have milk glands yes.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 24, 2006)

I wouldn't advise anyone to use bromocriptine. Not only does it have undesirable sides, but it is also used to treat overproduction of GH. Bromocriptine's intended use is to reduce prolactin, which is hormone that stimulates milk production, and is a serious libido killer. One will find that cabergoline (brand name: Dostinex) is more effective than bromo at lowering prolactin levels without the sides.

There is no reason to use bromo over cabergoline.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 24, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> you guys need to stop scaring everyone.


As if if ejecting milk from cone nipples didn't scare him...


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Mar 24, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> As if if ejecting milk from cone nipples didn't scare him...




LMAO


----------



## Jessejess (Mar 24, 2006)

So since nothing has squirted out of my nipples in the past 3 days is that a good sign? It is kinda sad cause I wanted to squirt my girl in the eye


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 24, 2006)

Cessation of lactation is obviously good, but you should still aggressively address the cause of the problem, which is elavated prolactin. Your HPTA won't recover, otherwise. I hope you didn't make this up as some joke. We donate our time to help counsel people who could use the help.


----------



## Jessejess (Mar 24, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Cessation of lactation is obviously good, but you should still aggressively address the cause of the problem, which is elavated prolactin. Your HPTA won't recover, otherwise. I hope you didn't make this up as some joke. We donate our time to help counsel people who could use the help.


No joke, just trying to make light of the situation since it's got me so down. So is taking nolva pointless at this point I ordered some dostinex $200 a bottle this is costing me alot more than I figured. What is the recommended dosage for the dostinex?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Mar 24, 2006)

Jessejess said:
			
		

> No joke, just trying to make light of the situation since it's got me so down. So is taking nolva pointless at this point I ordered some dostinex $200 a bottle this is costing me alot more than I figured. What is the recommended dosage for the dostinex?


.25 - .50 Mgs. twice a week. Start at .25 mgs


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 24, 2006)

0.5 mg every three days. Continue the nolva, as well.


----------



## Jessejess (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the help guys I really appreciate it. I hope all goes well


----------



## Mudge (Mar 24, 2006)

Some people take B6 instead of dostinex or bromocriptine.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 25, 2006)

I take b6 in addtion too. It is cheap as hell, so might as well.


----------



## kraziplaya (Mar 25, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about Cabaser?
i hear it reduces prolactin levels?
would it be helpful in a situation like this


----------



## Jessejess (Mar 25, 2006)

I started taking some b6 this might be a dumb question but how exactly will this help?


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 25, 2006)

kraziplaya said:
			
		

> Does anyone know anything about Cabaser?


It is cabergoline


----------



## sjolly (Mar 27, 2006)

Is this something I should take to get rid of my coned shaped nipples? Ive really got some fem nips here. And they be sensitive!


----------



## drew.haynes (Mar 31, 2006)

Jessejess said:
			
		

> I started taking some b6 this might be a dumb question but how exactly will this help?



B6 reduces prolactin. I've heard common is 300mg, 2x a day, until problems subside, then drop to 200mg 2x a day.


----------



## Jessejess (Apr 11, 2006)

Okay so I have been running the dostinex for the past two weeks at .5 mg every three days Ive stoped lactating. But my areoloas (sp?) are puffy as hell and have been ever since I started my pct I was hoping maybe the dostinex would help with that, I feel what I believe is a small lump to the left of my right nipple im not sure if this is gyno or what. But this puffiness has me sad and any insight would be appreciated. I also have been running nolva this whole time with r-xt.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 11, 2006)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 11, 2006)

you wanna see his cone nipples??? WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU?


----------



## sjolly (Apr 12, 2006)

Ive been using nolva for just 3 days now and I think that that was the only thing that was supposed to help with gyno. Im not sure though


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 12, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> you wanna see his cone nipples??? WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU?


A lot of it may be in his head. It may not be as bad as he thinks. Surgery can fix it, too.

http://www.gynecomastiausa.com/beforeandafters.htm


----------



## Jessejess (Apr 12, 2006)

Im not sure if you can see how they pertrude out from the front view but my nipples have never been that large when my nipples get hard and contract they look how they normaly should. If i lean over thats when you can really notice them, it's like im pitching upside down tents.


----------



## sjolly (Apr 12, 2006)

O man your lookin ALOT better than mine! My shit is like a CONE!


----------



## sjolly (Apr 12, 2006)

AND! AND ITS ALOOT MORE DARKER AND WIDER! So your not in as bad aas i am TRUST ME!


----------



## Jessejess (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah mine aren't as bad as some others I have seen it's just that my areolas are really puffy and I feel like they are going to engulf my nipples if they get any puffier. And yes my nipples have gotten wider arggg.


----------



## sjolly (Apr 12, 2006)

dude my shit is sooooo swole compared to yours so i wish i was in your position! Its definatly not that bad. I seriously could star in a porn with these things......


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 12, 2006)

Your areolas do look like they have been active. I don't know of anything that can be done at this point, but you could consult your physician about it. I don't think the damage can be reversed, though.


----------



## Jessejess (Apr 12, 2006)

Sad story, do you think cutting bf could help with the puffiness? Or if I tried something like Lipoderm ultra? I can deal with my areolas being a lil bit bigger but the puffiness is what bothers me the most.


----------



## mattd46612 (Apr 12, 2006)

Doesnt look that bad to me.  I pretty much have about the same nips as you and when im up in bf% they look like that.  Run the nolva and dost,  then cut bf i think you'll be fine.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't think anyone here is qualified to tell you anything definite about your condition. Lipoderm may reduced the puffiness temporarily by it's diuretic effect, but it isn't a solution, IMO.


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 12, 2006)

That picture doesn't look bad at all.  Mine is much worse, much more cone shaped and a lot more protruding sometimes.  I doubt any females would even notice yours at all.  My girlfriend hasn't connected it with anything and she sees mine all the time.


----------



## Jessejess (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah my gf can't tell a difference, I went to the lake this weekend and no one said anything. But it's alot more bothersome to myself everyone can always tell a huge difference in themselfs even if it is a small one.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 12, 2006)

No one will notice but you. It is very minor. Don't sweat it anymore than you have to. Whats done is done. Lesson learned.


----------

